# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Windows Server 2003 EE, файловый сервер

## putin512

Интересуют квоты и сетевые диски. Установлены квоты для пользователей на  папку (лимиты). Подключены сетевыми дисками. У юзеров, они показывают  размер всего раздела, где лежит папка. Есть ли возможность сделать так,  чтобы они видели размер лимита а не размер раздела?

----------

